# Sonnet For Nasty



## Sofos (Apr 19, 2012)

I wrote this for my British Literature class, and we are studying sonnets.



> Allen "Fuckin' Nasty" is a legend
> More so than even G.G. Allin
> He lived life fully to the end
> And drank Pabst by the gallon
> ...


----------

